# Travelling with a cat from EU to Morocco



## V strone slonca (2 mo ago)

Hi 
My question is
Apart from all the requirements (rabies vax, microchip, passport, health and transport cert) do I need titre test prior entering Morocco? 
I know I will need it for re-entering EU, but is is necessary for entering Morocco?
Does anyone have such experience of travelling with a cat (or maybe dog) in recent years? (the last posts about this topic I see from 2014)
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum V. 

Lots of folk on here travel with pets so hopefully you'll get a response soon.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Been for a winter (2015/16) Algercies - Tangers. No pets, but entry checks and paper work where pretty minimal and actually done aboard the ferry away from van.

Very different return journey though, superficial search of whole van by the Moroccan police.

Would be easy to get it in I reckon but more difficult to get it back.


----------

